

Here are some under-hyped areas of IoT (based on hundreds of hours of hacking) - jheitzeb
http://www.hackthings.com/here-are-the-under-hyped-areas-of-iot-based-on-hundreds-of-hours-of-hacking/

======
HeyLaughingBoy
There are many, many areas of IoT that have no hype at all because you don't
know about them. There's tons of stuff in the consumer world that makes no
sense: do I really need my fridge to tweet me that I'm out of milk?

However, when I lock the door of my production machine shop for the night with
machines running unattended, I really want to know if my live-tooled lathe
that needs to run as much as possible to pay for itself jams at 10:30 pm so I
can go back and fix it.

Having my skid loader send a message to my PC because the engine has been
running awfully hot for the last few days isn't hype, it saves me a big repair
bill. And so on...

I led my company's IoT project years ago and Field Service can't stop saying
how much it saves in service costs to be able to get data streamed directly
from the machines to the servers where they can look at it instead of having
to schedule a service call.

That's where IoT shines: saving business $$$

